
Online dating is exhausting so this woman got a robot to choose men for her - dgudkov
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/online-dating-1.4129820
======
stonesixone
The natural evolution of this is for men and women both to have bots go on
dating sites for them, and when their bots hit it off online, their human
masters can meet in the real world.

~~~
phire
I suspect such a system would still produce better results than the current
landscape.

------
cup
>After weeks of swiping and chatting with unknown men, Katerina Lyadova, 30,
realized she was wasting a lot of time and getting no results.

I'm sure men and women will interpret this statement differently.

